# drilled 20g long and stand



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i had a 20g laying around and some wood so i got some bulkheads and the ole dremel, for the surface overflow i used a section of a black buck drilled slots in it and siliconed it in, the stand i just threw together and plan on getting some trim..


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

awsome job, you can make one of those anytime! i like the clean look of the overflow.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok here it is with everything moved and running.. 
i do still need to baffle the sump to have a fuge and get a new skimmer probably an asm mini g..

now for the nano porn


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

nice job it look good hope to see update pic soon nismo


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks nice. I have a 20L setup right now but it's not drilled. I do have a 20L in the closet that's drilled but i'm waiting for my new stand to show before I set it up. I love my reef tank, I just wish it wasn't so damn expensive to have a large one.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

zombietime said:


> Looks nice. I have a 20L setup right now but it's not drilled. I do have a 20L in the closet that's drilled but i'm waiting for my new stand to show before I set it up. I love my reef tank, I just wish it wasn't so damn expensive to have a large one.


i hear that, I have a 55 and man it is expensive, but well worth it!

Looks nice nismo! real nice u do goood work!


----------

